

Ask HN: Bleeping Computer and KeyHolder. Scam? - borkt

I have lost access to photos from my wedding due to keyholder. It has infected all of my backups. I don&#x27;t use windows often but my mac wasn&#x27;t capable of opening a 32 gb SD card and apparently it was infected. There is a user (Nathan) who is offering to solve this issue but I&#x27;m not even sure if the site is legit. Can anyone let me know if I can trust it? The cost is irrelevant due to the importance of the files; I believe the virus came from the photographer himself unfortunately.
======
smt88
I'd strongly suggest creating an offline copy of the infected SD card before
proceeding. Even though you don't have clean backups, you can at least have a
backup of the encrypted data. If Nathan doesn't help, that allows you to try
other routes. It's also possible that the encryption could be broken in the
future.

This is the basic principle of "non-destruction" for sensitive data, and it
still applies, even though your data is encrypted now.

~~~
borkt
Thank you. I have 3 copies of these files now. Fortunately at the moment it
inly infected a portion of the images rather thsn the whole drive.

------
jordsmi
I read the thread on bleeping computer and he seems legit. Someone else in the
thread said they only paid after he recovered the files, so it's probably
worth it in your case.

~~~
borkt
Thanks, I never really make decisions that lead to malware so I have stayed
oblivious to this new trend. I'll contact him as long as the site is legit.

